# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  ASP.NET MVC Bind Or Populate jsTree From SQL Server Database

## KGComputers

Hello,

This ASP.NET MVC jsTree Article demonstrates on how to populate the jsTree.js from SQL Server database using employee supervisor/manager hierarchy concept.  The database used for the app is *ContosoRetailDW* from Microsoft.

Regards,

KGC

----------

